# freebsd-update fetch src component not installed.,



## fvs (Jan 2, 2018)

Why do I get this error message?

```
freebsd-update fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2018)

You don't have the sources installed so there's nothing to update and it skips it. The other errors typically happen when you try to update a -STABLE or -CURRENT version, freebsd-update(8) only works for -RELEASE versions.


----------



## netaccs (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello to all !
I am trying to upgrade 9.1 stable to 11. release. Now I have

```
uname -a
FreeBSD inv 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #0: Fri Mar 22 11:18:29 EET 2013     root@payments:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64
```

When trying to run freebsd-update there is error:

```
freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

freebsd-update fetch -s update2.freebsd.org
Looking up update2.freebsd.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching public key from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

How can I upgrade to 11.1, should I first change it to Release and then using these steps for example to perform upgrade?


----------



## ldgc (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello netaccs 
Did you mean these steps?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2018)

It's been mentioned a couple of times, freebsd-update(8) only works for -RELEASE versions.



netaccs said:


> How can I upgrade to 11.1


The same way you got -STABLE in the first place, by building it from source.



netaccs said:


> should I first change it to Release


I would recommend switching to a -RELEASE, yes. Use the source to upgrade the machine to 9.3-RELEASE first, then use freebsd-update(8) to upgrade to 11.1-RELEASE. From then on you can keep using freebsd-update(8) to update/upgrade.


----------



## netaccs (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes, but perform upgrade to 10.1 than do 11.1, cause there were some error when trying directly to 11.1.

Anyway I stuck at the first line -> freebsd-update fetch



SirDice said:


> I would recommend switching to a -RELEASE, yes. Use the source to upgrade the machine to 9.3-RELEASE first, then use freebsd-update(8) to upgrade to 11.1-RELEASE. From then on you can keep using freebsd-update(8) to update/upgrade.



Can you provide some guide, step by step please ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2018)

No, you'll need to use the source to upgrade to 9.3-RELEASE first. Then you can use freebsd-update(8) to upgrade to 11.1-RELEASE, there's no need to step up to 10.x but you do need to be on a -RELEASE version first.

Handbook: 23.5. Updating FreeBSD from Source


----------



## netaccs (Mar 6, 2018)

I try this but more errors appears.


```
svn update /usr/src/
Skipped '/usr/src'
svn: E155007: None of the targets are working copies
```

in /usr/src/UPDATING I see:
20130930:
        9.2-RELEASE.

"svn info" get the same result

Should I move /usr/src to /usr.src.back and try ?

```
svn checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1.0/ /usr/src
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes, the code you have now in /usr/src needs to be moved out of they way, it was never created with SVN so cannot be updated with it. 

Don't use the /release/* branches, they're only there for administrative purposes. And you don't want to switch to 9.1-RELEASE because that's effectively a _downgrade_ from 9.1-STABLE. And due to a bug in freebsd-update(8) I would recommend upgrading to 9.3-RELEASE (the freebsd-update(8) bug is fixed there). 

Use `svn co https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.3 /usr/src/` to upgrade to 9.3-RELEASE.


----------

